

How Yahoo Killed Flickr and Lost the Internet (2012) - pavel_lishin
http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet

======
yuhong
You forgot the (2012).

~~~
pavel_lishin
Ah, thank you! Edited.

